# fisher 2 to 3 wire conversion



## fordguy55 (Oct 26, 2009)

I recently purchased a 98 f150 with a 3 wire fisher plow setup( no plow) I bought a 2 wire plow off from a gmc pickup.Is there a conversion kit to convert the plow to a 3 wire?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

No adaptor, basically you need to buy the headlight harness (plow side) and control harness (plow side).


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a brand new 3 pin control harness I will sell you still in the bag. Where are you?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

These are your part numbers needed to covert the plow to a 3 plug set up..... 26347 11 pin light harness or a 28213K if you have intensifiers, 26359 3 pin control harness (straight blade only) I have this one NOTE this will work with a 7 pin harness truck side. & the 21294 2 pin power harness, however this should already be on the plow.


----------



## fordguy55 (Oct 26, 2009)

yeah I would be interested in purchasing the 3 pin pigtail if you still have it.


----------



## fordguy55 (Oct 26, 2009)

you can email me at [email protected] or call 357-3600 I work in Auburn


----------



## Harleyguy01 (Jan 5, 2019)

RepoMan207 said:


> These are your part numbers needed to covert the plow to a 3 plug set up..... 26347 11 pin light harness or a 28213K if you have intensifiers, 26359 3 pin control harness (straight blade only) I have this one NOTE this will work with a 7 pin harness truck side. & the 21294 2 pin power harness, however this should already be on the plow.


Hello RepoMan207. I've been reading up on what my options are concerning the plow I purchased for my '98 chevy. It also has the 2 plug system on it. My father gave me a 3 plug harness for my truck. So I wasn't sure quite what to do, until reading this. You seem very knowledgeable on this! I'm guessing converting my plow over to a 3 wire harness is the cheapest solution? And would you have any parts for sale for this?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Harleyguy01, this post is from 2009 ^But Repo does chime in now+then. Good luck


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Harleyguy01 said:


> Hello RepoMan207. I've been reading up on what my options are concerning the plow I purchased for my '98 chevy. It also has the 2 plug system on it. My father gave me a 3 plug harness for my truck. So I wasn't sure quite what to do, until reading this. You seem very knowledgeable on this! I'm guessing converting my plow over to a 3 wire harness is the cheapest solution? And would you have any parts for sale for this?


No, I don't have any parts. I dabbled in it years ago, but I've been out of that for quite some time now. There's guys on here that do. Craigslist, Ebay or Facebook Marketplace are also good sources for used stuff.

What exactly did your dad give you for components? Just one harness?


----------



## Harleyguy01 (Jan 5, 2019)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Harleyguy01, this post is from 2009 ^But Repo does chime in now+then. Good luck


I see it was from a few years back. Was just hoping he'd see it.


----------



## Harleyguy01 (Jan 5, 2019)

RepoMan207 said:


> No, I don't have any parts. I dabbled in it years ago, but I've been out of that for quite some time now. There's guys on here that do. Craigslist, Ebay or Facebook Marketplace are also good sources for used stuff.
> 
> What exactly did your dad give you for components? Just one harness?


He gave me the 3 wire harness, with the module box.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Harleyguy01 said:


> He gave me the 3 wire harness, with the module box.


IF everything your father gave you fits your specific truck, yes, converting the plow would be the best option. Do you need help confirming what he gave you is in fact correct to your truck?


----------



## Harleyguy01 (Jan 5, 2019)

RepoMan207 said:


> IF everything your father gave you fits your specific truck, yes, converting the plow would be the best option. Do you need help confirming what he gave you is in fact correct to your truck?


It was in his early 2000 chevy 1500. So I'm guessing it would work in my '98.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

So long as the headlights were the same. What's the part numbers on top of the ISO module?


----------



## Harleyguy01 (Jan 5, 2019)

RepoMan207 said:


> So long as the headlights were the same. What's the part numbers on top of the ISO module?


Service pn# F 26400. Right below that- W26385. And at the bottom it was pn26134....BD05213. And he may have different lights. It is a fife rent body style than mine.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

The ISO will work, you just need to determine if the headlights were the same. Look at the back of your lights vs what type of connectors are on the harnesses that he gave you.

Headlamp Guide


----------



## Harleyguy01 (Jan 5, 2019)

RepoMan207 said:


> The ISO will work, you just need to determine if the headlights were the same. Look at the back of your lights vs what type of connectors are on the harnesses that he gave you.
> 
> Headlamp Guide


Yes. Theres matching plugs on the harness to my light plugs.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

good to go then. Just swap the plow over.


----------



## Harleyguy01 (Jan 5, 2019)

RepoMan207 said:


> good to go then. Just swap the plow over.


Thank you very much for your time and knowledge! And I had no idea there was so much to this! Learned quite alot today. I owe you a beer sometime! Thanks again!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Harleyguy01 said:


> Thank you very much for your time and knowledge! And I had no idea there was so much to this! Learned quite alot today. I owe you a beer sometime! Thanks again!


No sweat. Best of luck.


----------

